# Skid Steer Maintenance



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I just purchased a 2004 Gehl 5640T, with 1300hrs. The machine is in very good shape and has maintenance records written on the filters and in the cab when the chain case fluid was changed and such. 
1)My question is, is there anything I should really look into before this winter season of plowing (Maintenance)? I have already put the diesel additive in the fuel to make sure things do not gum up and have greased the machine. Any maintenance suggestions or any suggestions in general would be helpful!

2) It came with a weight kit, I will be using a 80" which also came with it and a 10ft. snow pusher which was just purchased. Would you suggest leaving the weight kit on, or will that limit the amount of snow I will be able to push. 

Thanks Chris


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have an older skid steer I'm as well getting back into shape. Anything we should give extra attention too ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

some of my electrical connections last year had some trouble. electrical grease solved that. That was because of all the work in the snow up to its belly working over time. 

What about fluid film. I am getting ready to do mine. Also have a wiper to fix. PITA when the wiper stops working and it starts blowing hard.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We change fuel filters every fall on all our vehicles and we also keep a spare fuel and hydraulic filter just in case. It's cheap insurance! Leave the weight kit on for sure.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Chris,

I would guess with that machine you would run out of traction before you would run out of power, so the weight kit should help, not hurt.

If not already so equipped, an engine oil pan and perhaps hyd tank heater would be something to consider. Synthetic engine oil for best low temp performance.

Rear view mirrors?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'd think you might give that battery a charge and clean terminals if needed,, double check the coolant mixture, check any belts that might be cracked. if you can possibly afford it get some kind of spare tire . i would break loose all the lug nuts, apply anitsieze and re-install. it would be frustrating to have a flat in a blizzard and not be able to break the lugs free...good luck w/ the new toy !!!!!!


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks alot for all your tips and recommendations!! I will look into everything suggested.

Chris


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Change the fuel filter regularly and have a spare with you in the cab. Add anti-gel everytime you fill up and carry some Power Service 911 with you. The only problems I've ever had with my skid have been fuel related. I don't take any chances.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

1) Regarding the fuel filter, why is that such a necessary thing to change? I know fuel gets all sorts of stuff in it, so I would assume that is why. 
2) By the time you realized what was wrong (fuel filter related) wouldnt it be a little late to change the fuel filter? 
3) This is a not so bright question, but should I change my truck fuel filter regularly, if so how often? 
4) Also regarding the hydro filter, whats the need to keep one with you while plowing, I could see having at least one or two of these fuel and hydro filters back at the shop.
5) What type of jack or what not would be needed to change a skidsteer tire, I have a three ton jack for the trucks and other equipment, I'm not sure that would do, I know I would only be tilting the skid up on one side, so it shouldn't be more than lets say 5,000lbs.?

Thanks for any information submitted!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Regarding the fuel filter, why is that such a necessary thing to change? I know fuel gets all sorts of stuff in it, so I would assume that is why.

> Diesel fuel gelling occurs in a couple common places and the fuel filter is one of the big culprits. Changing the filter often is very good preventative maintenance. <

2) By the time you realized what was wrong (fuel filter related) wouldnt it be a little late to change the fuel filter?

> Wouldn't you want to fix the problem and get back up and running? Having a spare filter with you will save massive amounts of down time considering the fact you'll most likely break down when parts stores are closed. <

3) This is a not so bright question, but should I change my truck fuel filter regularly, if so how often?

> If you have a diesel pickup then I would change the filter regularly. I change mine every 20k. If you've got a gas truck then you don't need to worry about the filter as much but it's still a good thing to change from time to time. <

5) What type of jack or what not would be needed to change a skidsteer tire, I have a three ton jack for the trucks and other equipment, I'm not sure that would do, I know I would only be tilting the skid up on one side, so it shouldn't be more than lets say 5,000lbs.?

> Bottle jacks work well for getting skids up in the air. They're not too big so you can just stick them in your truck somewhere. <


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You don't need a jack for a skid steer to work on the tires.
Just use the bucket. a little up for the front, a lot up for the rears.
I've never used a jack on a SS.

And yeah, +1 on the fuel filter, most good ones nowadays have drains on the bottom to get the water out so you don't have to change the filter to get any water out.
Remember too you almost always need to re-prime the system again after you change the fuel filter. Know how to do that NOW and not learn it at 10 below.

My chevy duramax with the little minder comes up every 16,000 miles or so for the filter. Ford PSD's recommend every 15k miles.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We don't carry fuel and hydraulic filters with us but we have them at the shop. We just do a full service on all our equipment every fall, that way we don't forget anything. When it is extremly cold it takes alot of time for your hydraulic oil to heat up and we have found that older semi plugged filters will not flow oil very well. Your best bet is not to change anything and just run it, then when it's -10 and your working on it, you'll know what I mean. Trust me I know, I got some bad fuel 7 years ago and had 8 tractors go down at the same time.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

All great info, thank you!! About re priming the fuel system, could you explain if it isnt too complicated? About the fuel filter, I do have an older model Chevy that I can almost guarantee hasnt had a fuel filter change or even had it checked in the past 2-3yrs.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

NO ONE SAID GREASE.........lube your machine at least every time u use it.... preventive mantainence is cheeper then new pins and bearings


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

andrewlawnrangr;431383 said:


> NO ONE SAID GREASE.........lube your machine at least every time u use it.... preventive mantainence is cheeper then new pins and bearings


Yes we should have mentioned that but my Dad bred it into to me, it's second nature. I don't even think about it, I just do it.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

A regular all purpose grease should work fine right? I have both the multi purpose and the lithium or synthetic which repels moisture.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

CK82;432974 said:


> A regular all purpose grease should work fine right? I have both the multi purpose and the lithium or synthetic which repels moisture.


We don't use all purpose on anything anymore. Premium grease is worth the extra $'s.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

xtreem3d;429179 said:


> i'd think you might double check the coolant mixture
> 
> not to be a smart ass,but have fun with that on a 5640,they are oil cooled deutz engines


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

rancherman,

Whats that supposed to mean, I'm looking for helpful information here? Take the time to explain.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Someone said "check the coolant"
And he's saying that model has an air/oil cooled Duetz engine, meaning there is no coolant to check. 
Like checking the radiator on a VW beatle.


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 24, 2007)

*Yup,good advice so far*

Definetly change the fuel and hydraulic filters every fall. Check ALL fluid levels. Always use a good quality grease. (I prefer a moly based)
Good maintainence is cheap insurance


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Make sure it has good snow/ice tires on it or the dirt tires will be totally useless...


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cog-1;438130 said:


> Make sure it has good snow/ice tires on it or the dirt tires will be totally useless...


i don't kow if i would go that far or not but i see your point.

dirt/bar tires are kinda sucky in the snow so on the last mach i ordered michelen xd radials.

i would suggest maybe some snow chains just in-case you find that you need them (we have been doing it for years without them) but we don't get alot of snow at once

you might carry a strap (no chain) just incase you slide down a hill or something


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, I should have understood that about the oil cooled engine. Thanks for all the information, I think I'm on the right track for this season!!


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Please help ASAP does anyone know where the drain plug for the oil is on a Gehl skidsteer, a 2004 5640T to be exact with a Deutz diesel?!?!?!

Thank you


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

should be by the left rear tire.there should be a hole in the frame and a plug.there is a hose that hooks to the oil pan.make sure you have other stuff to do,cause it takes awhile to drain.


----------

